# Sự nghiêm trọng khi trẻ nhỏ mắc chứng đái dầm về đêm



## Tuyết 8291 (19/10/19)

Đái dầm khi ngủ là hiện tượng phổ biến mà con bạn đang gặp phải. Điều này khiến cho ba má lo âu khôn nguôi bởi bệnh không chỉ tác động đến cuộc sống của trẻ mà còn khiến cho trẻ ngày một mặc cảm, thu mình vào trong vỏ ốc và ngại xúc tiếp với mọi người xung quanh. Vậy làm thế nào để con bạn hết đái dầm lúc ngủ. Hãy tham khảo ngay bài viết dưới đây nhé.






*Tại sao con bạn thường xuyên đái dầm lúc ngủ vào ban đêm *
Nguồn cội chính gây ra bệnh đái dầm ở con trẻ là do sự rối loạn chức năng chế ước của bàng quang dẫn đến trạng thái kích thích ở bàng quang của trẻ con trong lúc ngủ. Ngoài ra, trẻ mắc chứng đái dầm còn do 1 số nguyên tố khác nhau gây ra như:

– Do di truyền từ cha mẹ: ví như bố mẹ đã từng mắc chứng đái dầm thì tỷ lệ con sinh ra mắc chứng đái dầm hơi cao lên đến 25% .

– Do trẻ thường xuyên bị táo bón: Thiếu hụt những loại rau xanh, hoa quả và ngũ cốc làm cho trẻ dễ mắc phải tình trạng táo bón ở trẻ. Lúc trẻ bị táo bón, bàng quang sẽ bị chèn ép và gây nên hiện tượng đi tiểu ở con trẻ.

– Do trẻ bị căng thẳng: sức ép học hành cũng là nguyên cớ làm cho trẻ mắc phải hiện trạng này.

*Làm thế nào để giúp trẻ hết đái dầm lúc ngủ *
Hiện nay có hầu hết cách giúp cải thiện chứng đái dầm ở trẻ con. Trong đó, các mẹ có thể tham khảo một số cách sau đây:

– Điều trị tâm lý cho trẻ: Ở các trẻ bị đái dầm hoặc đái không tự chủ thường mang tâm lý mặc cảm, ngại giao tiếp với mọi người xung quanh nên việc trước hết bố mẹ cần làm là phải điều trị tâm lý cho trẻ, giúp trẻ thoả mái, tự tin và là người bạn đồng hành tin tưởng của con trong suốt cuộc chiến tâm lý trong tương lai này. Hơn thế nữa, ba má không nên trách mắng hành vi của trẻ, đặc thù là không nên buồn bực và khó chịu trước mặt trẻ em nhé.

– Hãy cho trẻ uống nhiều nước: Uống nhiều nước cũng là 1 trong các biện pháp giúp cải thiện chứng đái dầm. Mỗi ngày mẹ cần cho trẻ uống đủ 1,5 -2 lít nước mỗi ngày nhé.

– Bổ sung những loại thực phẩm giàu chất xơ giúp trẻ tăng cường sức khoẻ, và giảm nguy cơ mắc táo bón và nhiều bệnh khác nữa.

– Thường xuyên cho trẻ đi lại: bố mẹ có thể cho trẻ đi lại ngoài trời nhiều hơn hoặc cho trẻ tập các bài tập như yoga hay kegel sẽ giúp tránh bệnh của trẻ và giúp tăng sức đề kháng của trẻ.

– Hạn chế những loại đồ ăn chứa nhiều cafein và cay nóng: hai loại thực phẩm này sẽ khiến cho bàng quang của trẻ bị kích thích, khiến trẻ đi tiểu nhiều hơn. Do đó, ba má cần hạn chế cho trẻ ăn các loại thức ăn và đồ uống như thế này nhé.

– Sử dụng những loại thuốc tự nhiên: bác mẹ không nên điều trị chứng đái dầm cho con nít bằng các loại thuốc kháng sinh bởi các loại thuốc này chỉ có khả năng ức chế thần kinh tạm thời, khiến trẻ ngưng đái dầm trong giây lát nhưng nếu như sử dụng trong khoảng thời gian dài sẽ làm cho trẻ đi tiểu nhiều hơn. Bên cạnh đó, những loại thuốc kháng sinh này còn gây ra tác dụng phụ cho trẻ, làm cho trẻ có nguy cơ tử vong cao.


----------



## angelapham1987 (4/5/20)

Cảm ơn bài viết hữu ích của bạn ạ


----------

